# The sound...good luck today



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Got off work today to meet the family out at pensacola beach rv resort. Dropped them and the camper off Sunday, I had to work out of town, got back today this afternoon. Got to the beach around 1:30ish.
Everyone was gone somewhere, I had stopped at gb to get some live scrimps.
Glad I did.
Waded out in the sound behind us, dragged in 3 reds, 2 keeper size, and 3 gator trout. Wish I had my camera or go pro on, but I was wading and did not bring my phone. And really thought it would be a waste of time and did not bring go pro.
So after catching those, I run back up to camper, and pool to find my boy and his buddy, tell them come on, they are biting. My boy hooked a nice trout, but not hooked good enough...So after about 15 minutes they got bored and left, I continued, and caught 3 more trout, 2 were gators, easily over 24", one about 18.
Live scrimps on a white jighead, all they would hit. Then the bite was off. I'm off work the next couple of days, you will find me wading or in the kayak if the wind cooperates. Today was a good day, and didn't even use my ak.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Sounds like you had a good day.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

so, what's for Dinner??? Nice report, Glad you had a successful afternoon.......


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds like a great day, congrats!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like you sssssccccccooooorrrrrdddddd this afternoon! Great report.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Got up @ 6 this morning. Headed to gb to get some scrimps, they were out of live bait 
So I got some fresh dead. Pin fish went through about a dozen, so I made a change to penny gulp.
Got one red, might have been 14-16". Real windy this morning, not great for casting, and too much for the yak. Maybe the wind will die down and be on them again sometime later today. gb says they expect some live scrimps later today. Can't complain, overcast, windy, not hot, sitting here drinking coffee and everyone is still in bed.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Live scrimps on a white jighead


How did you rig/hook this?


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

hook up through the last tail section, stays on pretty good.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Probably like this:


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I've also heard of people pinching off the last tail section. I think I would prefer to leave the tail on.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

bamacpa said:


> I've also heard of people pinching off the last tail section. I think I would prefer to leave the tail on.


Pinching the tail off will help a lot with line twist.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's with the tail off:


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

nothing other than pinfish after this morning. Wind is terrible. Will try again in the a.m.


----------



## Bh7558 (Jun 17, 2013)

That rig looks kinda northernish, are you a Yankee,

P.s. No pics no proof


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

No more action...I think all The boat/watercraft traffic kept the fish away.
I spent hours out here, early morning, afternoon, evening, nothing happening.
Guess I got lucky the other day before all the madness over here on the beach.
Had a great time, watched the fireworks in a chair behind the camper on the sound. Couldn't buy better seats. Friends and family, can't beat it.
Til the next time...


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Sounds like you had a great time, grats on your catches


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

I love using live shrimp! Always brings results! 
It's great to be back in the water getting these!


----------



## Bh7558 (Jun 17, 2013)

No pics, no proof


----------

